# Lost our lease need 1000+ acre lease!



## syates32 (Jan 20, 2009)

We lost a 1500 acre lease in Alabama due to property sale, small group of about 8 guys looking for 1000+ acres for lease. Any help would be great we are needing to make a decision quick. Thanks!


----------



## syates32 (Jan 21, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Leasehunter (Jan 23, 2009)

*1100 acre and 1200 acre right next to each other in Wadley GA*

3.62/acre
Let me know if you would like tract maps & supply E-mail


----------



## HunterDoug (Feb 8, 2009)

We may have what you are looking for.  Check out our website at www.southernsportsmanhuntingclub.com and call Brad at 404-725-1584.  1269 acres -  $700 per member which includes immediate family.


----------



## jackshuntingclub (Feb 20, 2009)

I have tracts in Heard in Glenn an off Bevis rd. An three tracts in Carroll . Were a trophy club 8 points or better. 550 per yr hunt all tracts. Campsites on ever tracts one with power an one has 9 half acre pond fishing year round . for more information call 678-416-1033 keith. http://jackshuntingclub.com


----------



## rafeman (Feb 20, 2009)

Look at my listing for members in Schley County, we could take 8 members making total 14 and cut it off at that. We have 6 returning. Only had 12 members last year, economy is taking 3 out and 3 want to shoot small bucks so they are looking elsewhere.


----------



## KYTNHunter (Feb 25, 2009)

I know of 6300 contiguous acres in Clinton Co KY for $7 an acre that opens after this turkey season if you are interested. NOT timber Co either. This is a private 8000 acre tract. the 1700 on the TN side is already taken.


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Feb 26, 2009)

Are you guys looking for QDM minded property?


----------



## DoeMaster (Mar 10, 2009)

I have 990 acres in Washington/Johnson County available for $12 per acre. It has 200 acres of agriculture, 150 acre hayfield, a stocked farm pond. It also has a creek that runs the length of the property and plenty of hardwood creek bottom. There is also some planted pines in various growth stages throughout the property. A campsite with electric and a water well is on the property and campers can be kept at the camp year-round. Let me know if you're interested.  

Pat Patterson
(478) 327-1503 - work
(478) 542-3287 - cell
(478) 956-6916 - home


----------



## nx95240 (Mar 10, 2009)

the hunting club iam in has 6 tracks in Polk, Floyd, and Chattooga counties  around 5,000 ac.total land to hunt. p.m. if you want to know more..


----------



## jlc557 (Mar 11, 2009)

where in alabama r u guys located? May have something available in clay and randolph counties 800 acres.


----------



## bo8621 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have an 8,000 acre club in Clay & Tallapoosa counties, lots of food plots and boxes.


----------



## wsstew (Mar 16, 2009)

I have 1000 acres in Greene county, need members. Please P.M. me for more info. Thank you.


----------



## catchitwild (Mar 25, 2009)

5000 acres in Warrenton Ga looking 6 members. Very secure camp owner lives on site, Power and Water hook up. Has Bath House, Club House with Full Kitchen and Pool Room. Washer and Dryer on site, Ice Machine, Deer Cooler and Cleaning area, Outside pavillion with BBQ Pit. Roads well maintained Club stands for member use, food plots, as well as making your own, you are welcome to bring your own tractors. Pastures, Fields and wooded areas with creeks, lakes, and ponds on land. Membership is $1700.00, $300.00 for Campsite under 20 Feet, over 20 Feet $450.00. Camp site can be used year round, abundant deer and Turkey. 4 wheelers allowed


----------



## fwood (Aug 19, 2009)

*Land Available*

1,000 acres Washington,Johnson county adjoining, deer,turkey,electric available at campsite, town 7 miles tel 478-279-1608


----------



## rabbithunter (Aug 19, 2009)

go to plumcreek.com they have plenty of propertey


----------



## STEVEPLUMBR (Aug 29, 2009)

fwood said:


> 1,000 acres washington,johnson county adjoining, deer,turkey,electric available at campsite, town 7 miles tel 478-279-1608



can u give me any more details on land


----------



## STEVEPLUMBR (Aug 29, 2009)

Send me info


----------

